# Date code same on all wheels?



## 6TnineGoat (Oct 28, 2021)

Was it common to have all four wheels with the same date code; i.e., M5/1 4 @ 30 (@ being Valve stem hole)? 
What about the spare? 
Did this practice differ from R1 to R2?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

There have been lots of blah blah blah spouted over the years but nothing set in stone.
I do however think it's safe to say, they should all have the same wheel code but dates may differ slightly.

It's been reported by original owners and/or purchasers of cars off original owners that early cars with Rally rims had a standard steel rim as a spare up to mid '67
Then it seems to have changed to a Rally Rim Spare from then on. 

It's the reports from the owners I trust more than the books regurgitated by the "experts"


----------

